# lens release dates



## bikersbeard (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e0248030ca5d

dont know if this is old news or not, just had this through on FB..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2011)

Old news - it was posted here on the day of the press release.


----------

